# Hrud have been discovered?! Clan Irontail



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

*Clan of the Scarlet Underground*​ The Scarlet Underground is a network of Hrud clans that have loosely banned together in a fight for their survival. Each separate clan of the Underground has its own leader, following guidance from the reigning Crimson Council of the 13 that over shadows the entire Scarlet Under Empire. Each Clan is a separate community that dwells deep in its own separate environment hiding away from the Imperium and any race that would look to extinguish the Clans. The Hrud are a secretive society that thrives in places that most would consider a punishment. One of the many Clans in the Scarlet Underground is Clan Irontail. The Clan name is simple, it is the name of the Underlord that rules this clan. The Clan once had a different name, but that is not spoken of. 

Underlord Skree Irontail is a ruthless warrior with no equal amongst his peers, but this was not always the case as Skree was born of a diminutive nature. During the time of the 30th Millennium the evolution of this sect of the Hrud has seen the rat like stature evolve into a sleeker slightly taller version of their former selves, no longer are the Hrud of the Scarlet Underground short squatty vermin but rodents that in body type closer resemble the figure of an eldar, dark or light, it does not matter. The main reason this is a significant point is because Skree himself was not born with the slender features of his brothers, he closer resembled the features of old, shorter, more fur than skin, a throwback to an older time. This oddity of a son was a disgrace to the family. Skree was carried to the outskirts of the underground tunnel system known as the lost pits, and abandoned. Left for dead Skree was not seen nor was he remembered for 20 years until a shadowy figure loomed at the fore steps of the tunnel abode that at best could be called his birth place. When the blood rage subsided Skree had left his father and 6 older brothers in a bloodied heap in the center of the room, from now on Skree was his own family. 

To hone his skills as a ruthless killer Skree lurked the tunnel systems for months surviving on the denizens and beasts of the underground moving eastward until he ventured to a place that vibrant life could be sensed in an abundance. Skree had stumbled upon what would be his greatest discovery, Commorragh. Skree was already an astute observer even as a young warrior but Commorragh was a completely new experience. It was at the moment when the young visionary saw the upward spirals, the humming of flying boats and the electricity that was the presence of the Dark Eldar, a plan was devised. The moment was short lived as Skree was startled by chain like weapon whipped through the air and impaled itself deep in his left arm, knocking Skree against the wall. The space was confined and surrounded by rock with only 2 ways in, both being blocked by pale skinned beauties with amber glowing eye’s. The female to the left clad in tight leather with viscous looking daggers in each hand and the female to the right with dagger in one hand and the other end of the chain weapon stuck to his left arm in the other hand. Both women moved with blinding speed, the chain lady whipped her arm and Skree was thrown against the other wall while the dagger wielding woman darted forward thrusting her daggers right left right left, Skree had been impaled three times to the chest as he lay on the ground. The women continuing with the assault jumped for what seemed a final dance of death for the young warrior. When both women reached the peak of their respective jumps time seemed to slow, the pain of the blows to Skree dissipated and the warrior rolled to the side jumped to his feet and met the woman with the chain in mid air. Everything had become clear, every move that needed to be made was a reflex, the warrior known as Skree was moving with speed to exceed his assailants. In mid air Skree took the same chain that had held the projectile to his arm and wrapped it around the throat of the first female. Both Skree and his prey landed with a thud and with a sickening snap the warrior knew there was only a single assailant left alive. With bloodthirst in her eye’s the crazed female with the daggers flung herself at the rat in desperate revenge stoked swings of fury. Skree whipped and dodged the dagger strikes. In one final attempt the woman lunged at Skree with both daggers pointing straight ahead, Skree jumped over the top of the lunging attacker dropping his tail as he glided over her head, wrapping his tail cleanly around her throat. The speed at which the woman had lunged and the grasp of the tail to the throat made her head whip back so hard that at the moment of impact both daggers continued on their path straight ahead with the female temptress a crumpled lifeless corpse at the end of Skree’s tail. Again, the blood rage subsided but this time he had been aware, he had been in control of his actions, but this time was different, pain was introducing itself back into his body, his left arm was completely numb and he was having trouble drawing his breath. All the world was a blur, than everything went dark. 
 


Here is where if anyone would please give me your opinion. I converted these Wracks before GW came out with theirs. These are mutated and heavily dissected and re-sutured creatures that the Haemonculus of Clan Irontail have created.

Should I stick with what I have or convert NEW wracks using GW's new wrack models?? My most current conversions are on the bottom, I removed any head that the face was shown in favor of the Plague Monk heads where their mutated faces would be hidden, kind of sticking with the original Wrack idea...

And dont worry, its only bone armor not power armor, thats why they only get the +5...


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Obama loves the paint job, so it _must_ be good!

Looking forward to more.

Great Fluff as well. I have recently been getting into army fluff, so that was a cool passage.

and as for your question, I really do not know much about "wracks", but that conversion looks great and I like to see armies that consist of lots of converted models, because it adds a unique aspect to them. So to answer your question after my short rambling: stick with what you have and keep things unique


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

Just as an aside, after rereading the PLOG rules and ideas to make "your" PLOG better I thought I would share how I put these guys together.

The upper torso's are Chaos possessed with all the Chaos emblems etc scrapped off. Also I tried to get rid of some of the faces so that all the wracks didn't look the same. This also drove the multiple different additions to each of their backpacks, Haemonculus like to create and mold whatever their whim is at the time, thus the multitude of different additions on each backpack.

The lowers were from Empire Flagellants with the top of the torso cut off. This is where it got a bit tricky.

It would have been easy enough to slap a rat head on top and call em Hrud but that didn't seem realistic enough, I wasn't sure if people would buy it so I thought I would take it a step further so I cut all the feet off and added rat feet from the Storm Vermin, Plague Rats and Rat dudes from the starter box, and I added a tail of course. Also in the initial post I added reasoning why they were taller and less squaty and furry. The feet took the longest without a doubt to get them to look natural than to get them to sit on the base.

Either way I have another few pictures to take a look at, sometime soon Ill get the whole unit in a group photo.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, being resin the new Wracks should be _much_ easier to work with for conversions; but what you've already done is very nice. Always good to see some real thought going into an army


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

This will be the last update for at least a couple days, unless I get real froggy but I had this done prior to posting the Wracks but figured you all should see the Wrack ride. At some point soon I hope ill name my boats as well as the different squads.

This is a normal Dark Eldar Raider with some new additions. I took the Skaven doomwheel and used the part that holds the driver and cut pieces in the back of the raider to fit the driver area. The pictures show it much better than I can explain it. If you look there is multiple parts that have warpstone. I will admit though that the corpse cart bone's on the side, I saw that idea from someone on Bell's but the Skaven drivers area was me. Last little tidbit that ill throw in is that both the Mast and Dark Lance are magnetized so i can remove them for storage or wep destroyed or immobilized.

Lastly, I picked the color for the vehicles as kind of a camouflage, they mostly reside underground in tunnels and caves and thus have a paint scheme more in line with the environment that they are in. Yes some work still needs to be done, the mast is lacking and maybe some touch up's here and there. Advice and critiques are welcomed.

I have not officially come up with a color scheme for my troops other than the red portions on the wracks but I am leaning towards a black armor with red highlights kind if I can pull it off.

I have some other cool ideas that are in the modeling stages that I might be able to get posted in the near future, unfortunately I think that I am a much better modeler than painter, so the paint goes on slower than my ideas.


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

I wont call this a quick update because nothing I do is really quick. This is what my idea was or vision of the Hrud that live beneath the Dark Eldar have evolved into. The wracks dont really give you a good idea of how most of my army is going to look.

This is only a single Incubi, I have 4 others waiting to be painted but they will be on hold until I have 10 warriors modeled, 4 blasterborn modeled and painted and 2 venoms, but its one of my cooler conversions and models so I wanted to get one painted up and shown to you all...

Oh and I am happy with how the Hat turned out, and I painted him up with the idea that he lives underground, thus all the battle damage armor...

I had 2 other pictures but manage attachments isnt wanting to play with me right now but... 7 better than none!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

These guys are awesome! + rep

One bit of advice about the picture taking though... If you photograph them vs a white background, it makes it a lot easier to see the detail.


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.

@CLT40k: Got it, I will be posting future pic's with a white background, and speaking of future pic's I should be putting up either the Blasterborn or Incubi's ride, it was a venom I converted and painted prior to the Venoms coming out, I should have that up later today, thanks again!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Love the work that you are doing. Keep the updates a flowin'!


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

As promised this is the Venom that I custom built and painted prior to starting this Plog, as I mentioned earlier I really am a relatively slow modeler and painter so having some pieces already done is helping me to post a few more pictures about my vision of Clan Irontail.

The Venom is a kit bash of an old Eldar Vyper and some bits and pieces from Dark Eldar kits and a few items from the Skaven Doomwheel. I got the head pieces from Cool Mini Or Not's conversion bits site. I do need to work the banner a bit more, maybe a bit more depth and some custom signs but my freehand is horrid but here you go...

Oh and thanks for the kinds words and the rep, it really does help to keep the motivation up!!

It will be a little bit before another post as I work my Hrud warrior's...


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

My next step in Clan Irontails future was to get a squad of 5 warrior's with blaster done. I am considering doing the painting challenge, one unit a month but my big concern is with school, work, family and trying to full on convert an army I may not have the time but...

One unit a month may be doable if I can get my self set up for success, meaning getting some units ready so that all that is needed is the paint and not trying to convert and paint, anyway I am going to show you all how I put my warriors together by showing how I built one, than in a post soon after Ill show the whole squad but enough of my babbling, here are the pictures...

First will be the legs, followed by the soon to be dead storm vermin body, then you'll see how the process went, oh and this happens to be the blaster warrior...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

They're Hrud. The freehand doesn't _have_ to be good.

The models, however, are anyway. Amazing work.


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

As promised I now have the small squad of 5 that will be going in a Venom done. I did not get them done in a night, I wish I was that fast, but the pictures took me 2 sittings to get done.

Guess I should look at getting a pin vise, I was reading in other threads that adding holes to the guns adds quite a bit to the model, and advice on the small guns used by the Dark Eldar?

Next will be their ride, the Venom, much easier now that there is a Venom kit!


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Those thing are trully badass. Keep on workin !


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

This isnt a huge update but it is an update so... This is the first warrior squad's ride, Venom, there isnt a huge conversion but for me the stock Venom's are just a bit short and fat for my taste so I extend the front. Also, I dont like the idea that the Venom take two men or rats to run or to get all the guns going off so I modeled twin S Canon's on the bottom. Ill paint em soon enough, I am trying to get units ready for the painting challenge!


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

Not sure where to stick this but I did have a question for the masses. I keep see'ing people put their project logs in their signature and I have looked in the area where my name is, history all that sort of thing but cannot seem to find where to put my PLOG and have it link right to here.

I see that I can add a link but it puts the whole link in there as opposed to just putting in the name of my choice with the link to the log, any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Mofreaka said:


> Not sure where to stick this but I did have a question for the masses. I keep see'ing people put their project logs in their signature and I have looked in the area where my name is, history all that sort of thing but cannot seem to find where to put my PLOG and have it link right to here.
> 
> I see that I can add a link but it puts the whole link in there as opposed to just putting in the name of my choice with the link to the log, any help would be much appreciated!


You need to put 


```
[url="your desired link here"]Text that you want to appear goes here.[/url]
```
Here's how the result should look:

It works!

Nice Dark Eldar by the way!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

nice take on the DE rules. it works!

cant wait to see more of this (even if the DE in me is seething with anger that you stole our codex for an army not of our kin) XD


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is another installment of Clan Irontail. Next up was the second warrior squad with blaster. Here we have a similar set up as the first warrior squad, I try and change the poses and heads and tails up so that they don't look alike. When it's all said and done I may break up the two units so that one unit is rats shooting and the other is rats with guns at ease... next up will be the second squad Venom.

After the Venom will be the real treat as I will be modeling my blasterborn, I have a pretty decent idea of how I want to do them, I just hope my modeling is on par with my vision!


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

It's been a very long break, between military, school, a new house and a family my 40k has taken a back seat. But with renewed energy and drive, thanks to 6th edition, I am back at it. On a side note, I am in the Rapid City area and the 40k environment here is very lack luster, if there is anyone in the area that plays with some kind of consistency or knows a place please let me know.

So what you will be seeing is one member of my five blaster born regiment, ok well four blaster born and a splinter guy. All five models are made similar but with their own individual pose and weapons. I will slowly but surely get all five done and post them as I go. Here is what I have so far for member number one...

Hoping for a sunny day next time i need to take pictures.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

:shok: This is so unbelievable awesome I had to pinch myself. Mutaded Rat-Eldar? Love it! Rep inbound.


----------

